
Jsmarka.com – JavaScript code performance benchmarker - kodejuice
Hey, &#x27;would like to announce an open source project i&#x27;ve been working on,<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsmarka.com - a JavaScript code performance benchmarking app...helps in testing the performance of your JavaScript code, built with the benchmark.js library.<p>Jsmarka is basically just like jsPerf, but has a much better UI&#x2F;UX, its available on github http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kodejuice&#x2F;jsmarka, open to contributions...some features are missing and &#x27;would so much appreciate contributions from Open Sourcerers, feedbacks are highly welcome.
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
kodejuice
didn't know abt that, thanks

